# Mighty Heat Press



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I am considering the Mighty Heat press as my start-up press. In the description of the products (checked several places) the only mention of fleece is with the 16 x 20. I would like to offer sweats.


Does anyone who owns the Mighty 15 x 15 or similar re-labeled press have any issues with printing to sweats? Not a lot of difference in the purchase price ($200.00) so if I need 16 x 20 for sweats I can do it but I would prefer to save the money if possible.


My assumption is that the 15 x 15 will work but would like to run it by the forum.

Thanks


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You can print sweat shirts with either press. You are only limited by the size of the imprint, becuase of the smaller size press.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

yes I have the 15 x 15 Mighty press and this should not be an issue. Lou


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

I could be wrong but thought the mighty press was a clam shell type. Meaning thick items up to a inch is not possible or problematic at best. I would like to know cause I too am looking for a heat press.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

It is a clamshell. I have done sweatshirts, sweatpants, hoodies, etc without any problems on it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have done tote bags with 3/4 inch mat inside to make sure gusset were out of the way.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot people. Your comments cleared up a lot of confusion about mighty presses.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input... 

So the thickness of the item to be pressed is adjusted for with the pressure adjustment knob, which in the case of the Mighty press is centered over the upper platen?

What would you guys consider the maximum thickness of items that could be pressed?

Should I purchase any additional products such as teflon covers for bottom, cleaners for equipment or ink removal or cover sheets in case I need to add to an existing heat or screen applied image area.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Colorfast said:


> Should I purchase any additional products such as teflon covers for bottom, cleaners for equipment or ink removal or cover sheets in case I need to add to an existing heat or screen applied image area.


Yes. I would suggest getting a teflon pad for the bottom and a teflon sheet for use when needed as well. They're cheap enough that you should have one on hand for when they are needed.

Just don't use them if you have any pet birds =)


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> Just don't use them if you have any pet birds =)


The mighty press is coated in teflon anyway, so you cant use it with birds.

I believe that hix presses are not coated with teflon


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for bringing up the teflon issue. Would a teflon coated press give a more uniform and even heat ? When laying out a shirt on a press, would the teflon coated platen give a cooler work invironment above ones fingers ?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The purpose of the teflon is just so transfers and otehr things do not stick to it. Not more uniform heat...you will still burn your fingers.

385 degrees is 385 degrees with or without teflon.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> Thanks for bringing up the teflon issue. Would a teflon coated press give a more uniform and even heat ? When laying out a shirt on a press, would the teflon coated platen give a cooler work invironment above ones fingers ?


I would think that a teflon coated press would be akin to the teflon coating on a non-stick frying pan - still just as hot as a regular frying pan, but your food won't stick to it.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got a 15x15 and wish I got the 16x20. I love my press but the bigger the better. Unless you plan to do shows, then a 15x15 would be ok.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

All heat presses ( teflon and non ) will require teflon pads over the shirts when pressing or can anything else be substituted ?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would get the 16x20 if you can. I have a 15x15 and need a larger press for oversized designs.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Mighty press can handle up to 3/4" thick items.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> All heat presses ( teflon and non ) will require teflon pads over the shirts when pressing or can anything else be substituted ?


Well, it depends on what you're doing if you NEED a teflon sheet or not. If you're pressing vinyl, it's a neccesity. For heat transfers, it's recommended, but not required. For plastisol it's not really needed (though I personally still like it to hold the transfer in place better).

As far as substitutes go, I know there is some sort of paper-like material that will work, but I forgot what it's called.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Twinge said:


> As far as substitutes go, I know there is some sort of paper-like material that will work, but I forgot what it's called.


Perhaps you are thinking of parchment paper?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Its called craft paper. I do vinyl and dont use a teflon sheet. Press the vinyl..peel the mylar carrier...flip the shirt and hit it for 6 seconds on the teflon pad and your done.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> Well, it depends on what you're doing if you NEED a teflon sheet or not. If you're pressing vinyl, it's a neccesity. For heat transfers, it's recommended, but not required. For plastisol it's not really needed (though I personally still like it to hold the transfer in place better).
> 
> As far as substitutes go, I know there is some sort of paper-like material that will work, but I forgot what it's called.


You dont need a teflon sheet to do vinyl. I do vinyl everyday, without it and it turns out great. I cant imagine why you would need one. Especially with the mighty press, the teflon coating means you can press directly ontop of the vinyl, since it wont stick to the teflon.

And the paper you are thinking of is parchment paper I believe...but not the kind for kitchens since it is coated in wax and will sitck to your shirt. You have to use the kind they sell for opaque heat transfers. Its really not nicissary though.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lou,

I am new to this business...I respect and listen to everything you say when it comes the this business...why is the Mighty pres your choice??


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

rags16 said:


> Lou,
> 
> I am new to this business...I respect and listen to everything you say when it comes the this business...why is the Mighty pres your choice??


Buying a press is easy and most are great machines. I can't tell you why the mighty press is best but why I bought mine was because it was widly sold. it has a great reputation and the size and price were right at the time. After buying it I was very happy. However if you have to opportunity to see a demo at a show then you may have a better idea of what will work for you. There are a lot of great machines out there.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the 15 x 15 press.. and can do thick items in it.. including the fact im pressing plates with a plate puck.. (which is a pain in the arse but posible.)

I do wish i had spent a tad bit more when i got my press and gotten a couple things differant.. One is that i wish i would have gotten a bit bigger.. the other being i wish i would have gotten one that opens by its self and closes with assistance.. when doing 100 shirts or more in a day.. My arm kills me.. Im a whimp lol.

So if you are planing on doing alot of shirts in any given day.. think about getting one that is a bit more muscle friendly.. 
other than that i do love my press and its very durable and made very well.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a 15x 15 Mighty press price,features, warranty as Lou mentioned, widely sold. the company I bought the press from is endorsed by the forum.
Mike


----------

